# Frog hunt



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Last night logo96, Ghost, and I had a great hunt last night. we all got frogs, some nice ones, and logo96 killed about a 2-3 foot water moccasin, it was a great hunt.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Well done. Sounds like good fun


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

That's Some Nice Shooting And A Great Haul! Keep On Bringing Them In!


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice Job, You must of had a great dinner!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... Tasty!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

You cedar key shooters should have a group name if you don't have one already.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

"Cedar Keys Slingshot Snipers"


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

yum....dinner was or will be great!

Dennis


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes we had a good time and this season is looking good.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice going fellas! I haven't had frog legs in a long time.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Nothing like an evening out with like minded friends, nice haul.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

We had a great time!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Do these bullfrogs?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Arber said:


> You cedar key shooters should have a group name if you don't have one already.





treefork said:


> "Cedar Keys Slingshot Snipers"


How about Cedar Keyllers? Like Killers?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

they are Bullfrogs and they get a lot biger than the biggest in the pics i took one that has a full grown red bird in his belly and another that had eaten a cotten mouth about a foot long if they were to ever get up to 30 lbs we would be in trouble lol.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

We need to go again sometime soon, when the water drops a lil, i bet they'll be everywhere!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Give me a call i would like to go next time. Great shooting


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

ok


----------

